
EFF and 23 Groups Tell Congress to Oppose the CLOUD Act - f2n
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/03/eff-and-x-groups-tell-congress-oppose-cloud-act
======
nathanaldensr
If there's one organization you choose to donate to to support our industry,
please donate to the EFF. They are fighting some very difficult fights and
deserve our help.

